# How'd I Do?



## Wheaties (Jun 17, 2009)

First attempt at trying to take some photos that look half way decent. I made a little photo tent. Let me know what needs improvement. I have a not so special Kodak EasyShare C743.

Thanks!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice, I think I have that same camera but I fix any problems with GIMP.


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Very nice, I think I have that same camera but I fix any problems with GIMP.



What's GIMP?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 17, 2009)

www.gimp.org

It is a open source program for editing photos similar to Photoshop.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 17, 2009)

This is a big help with Gimp. Levels and curves make a big difference for me. Fool with it and you will see what I mean.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42363


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's beyond my desire. My sister is going to be starting her third year in graphic design, so I'll just send them over to her and she can photoshop them.... better yet, I'll let her take them with her camera. I'm sure that will minimize alot of problems. She's got one of those real fancy Canons.

...man, why didn't I think of that before??


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 17, 2009)

I messed with one photo on iPhoto real quick (that's as complex as it gets for me). It's the first photo from the original 5. I think it really helped. 

Comments welcome and appreciated on this "new" photo!


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 17, 2009)

The "new" photo doesn't look any better on here?? Does the photo get compressed or something?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 21, 2009)

If you have the ability to re-set your white balance, try that,   your focus looks good, but the background is a little dark for my tastes .. I like for my pictures to be against a pure white back ground and every so often actually accomplish it.  
Haven't used GIMP yet.. know about it, but not used it.


----------

